# Seasoned certified coder seeking full-time remote coding position



## trisha_moore40@yahoo.com (Nov 11, 2017)

TRISHA S. MOORE, CPC
3888 Lone Oak Rd SE 
Salem, OR 97302
Phone: (503) 999-1895
trisha_moore40@yahoo.com

Certifications
Chemeketa Community College:

Medical Coding and Billing Certificate
6/11 Dean’s List

Health Information Tech. Certificate
6/11 Dean’s List


Western Oregon University:

Bachelors of Science in Health
Education 2001


Relevant Course:

ICD-10 CM Coding/Reimbursement
CPT-IV Coding/Reimbursement
Advanced CPT- IV Coding
Advanced ICD-10-CM Coding
Medical Terminology
Human Diseases
Health Information Systems
Medical Insurance Billing
Medical Law and Ethics

*Selected Accomplishment*:

Selected to be a consultant for the ICD-10 change over for October 1, 2015


Medical coding/billing SPECIALIST
Multi-Educated Professional seeking employment in a Remote Medical Office Setting Part-Time

PROFILE
Accomplished, well-rounded coding/billing professional seeking an employment position in Healthcare remote office setting. Self-motivated, innovative, and hard-working individual. Dependable, with a genuine interest for medical coding.

Software:
EPIC, NextGen, Optum, Meditech, Epremis, TruCode, SuperCoder, Healthland, GE Centricity, MS Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, Access, PowerPoint)


Diagnostic Imaging 2016 to present 
Medical Coder
Assigned ICD 10, CPT, and HCPC codes to all billable visits (Interventional and Diagnostic Imaging)
Trained and mentored prospective coders to the radiology practice.
Reviewed clinical documentation for completeness and billable to insurance.
Assisted the accounts receivable with claim denials and CCI edits.
Communicated and educated the providers regarding coding rules and documentation issues.

Hope Orthopedics 2014-2016 
Coding Specialist
Assigned ICD 10, CPT, and HCPC codes to all billable visits (office visits, ED visits, consults, outpatient procedures, etc.)
Reviewed clinical documentation for completeness and billable to insurance.
Assisted the accounts receivable with claim denials and CCI edits.
Communicated and educated the providers regarding coding rules and documentation issues.
In-house consultant for the orthopedic group for the ICD-10 change-over

Samaritan Health Services 2011-2014
Charge Master HIM Coder/Analyst (CDM)
Monitor unbilled accounts and report for outstanding and/or un-coded discharges to reduce AR days.
Abstracts pertinent information from patient records for coding/billing purposes. 
Liaison between Application Coordinators and Medical Records for charge issue database.
Verify requested charge issues, CPT codes, and patient information before submitting to processing.
Assist in all set – up and changes to pricing and procedure code tables.

~ Positive Attitude ~	~ Detail Oriented ~	~ Organized ~ ~ Problem Solver ~


----------

